# Open window reaction



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I have 3 windows in my listening room that are usually covered in sound absorption. Today I took it off and opened the windows and there was a noticeable difference in sound. Is there a simple explanation to this? My first thoughts was bass does not build up like it does in the closed state and my second thought was its just simply the room is "bigger" now. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

During my "research" into room acoustics over time, I believe I read that sound often escapes through doorways into other rooms and never comes back. I guess this would be the same principle with windows open to the outdoors. Unless all frequencies are affected identically, which I'm pretty sure they aren't, that could change the sound significantly.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea, I've done quite a bit of measuring the various effects of opening doors and windows in my bedroom studio. Every change is measurably small. I still have the data on the HD.

OK, here we go:








































Decay behavior:

























































The trend is pretty clear, all things shut is the worst performance. Now if the neighbors would just quite calling the cops, and the birds would stop chirping, and the kids would stop playing and allow me to practice I could be famous.lddude:

I did these graphs with various levels of treatment, always the same trend. These are the untreated empty room.

Dan


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Dan are these graphs from a previous thread you have made? I would love to read more about what your thoughts are especially around the 100 Hz range, I may be reading the graphs wrong but it seems like the dip improves but the decay seems to get worse. If its over in your blogs I read those also but might have missed these graphs.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

No, I just put those together for this thread. The decay is sort of a mixed bag like the FR. Seems to improve and then get worse. The 250Hz resonance is really bad after 1 door opens--to the hallway. You can see how the q of it changes as more things are opened. Everything closed has the most reflection where they are most audible and detrimental. 

Dan


----------

